# Bit storage



## larerick (May 10, 2012)

Okay guys, I'd like to see your photos of how you store router bits and drill bits. I view the forum just about every day and enjoy reading, but really do like seeing photos of your tool setups, shops and your projects built in stages. As you know photos tell a story quickly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, there is already a sticky thread for people to post their bit storage photo's in; it's in this section.


----------



## larerick (May 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

larerick said:


> Okay guys, I'd like to see your photos of how you store router bits and drill bits. I view the forum just about every day and enjoy reading, but really do like seeing photos of your tool setups, shops and your projects built in stages. As you know photos tell a story quickly. Thanks for sharing.


An old recipe index box filled with cardboard box material cut on the table saw to fit and compressed with a couple dabs of Elmer's between each layer. Some dowels and some holes. At least now all that's necessary is to find the box. Well, where's that other one that's missing? OH, now I remember - it's still in the router.

form should follow function - Louis Sullivan


----------

